# How does one smork a salmon?



## Earion (Sep 29, 2015)

Αναγνώστες του TLS ανθολογούν μαργαριτάρια από μενού εστιατορίων (19 Σεπτ.2015)

*From menus
*
Sir, — A selection that I collected from various menus in Andalusian restaurants:
Gilthead to the back
Iberian trowel of acorn
Rice to the sailor
Fried big holes
Salad farmer
Scramble eggs of wheat
Broad baby beams with ham
Cured jam of shoulderblade
Fried eggs with jam
Rogaut to bull-fail
Vegetable could soup
Boiled egg tracks with tuna filets
Onioned meat baals
​
JOHN DEMOSS
1620 SW Randolph Avenue,
Topeka, Kansas 66604.
​

Sir, — From a restaurant in Chengdu: “Chefs Balls”. And two consecu­tive items on a menu in Xian: “Guts any style” and “Guts Other Way”. But my favourite is from long-ago Taichung, the practically pornographic “Smorked Salmon”. (How does one smork a salmon? Don’t ask.)JOHNS. MAJOR
144 West 27th Street, 5F,
New York 10001.
​

Sir, — Perhaps the final word on menus could come from Greece. May I offer: grass hill, atomic pizza, boorish omelette, a soft white cheese called manouri transliterated as manure, and from a Greek/French menu: poisons, all to be followed by sweat cakes. And in Serbia you can drink frozen blends and spiritous drinks....
DAVID GIBSON Panorama, Thessaloniki.​


----------



## SBE (Sep 29, 2015)

Το ατόμικ πίτσα το νόμιζα ανέκδοτο, να που υπάρχει.


----------



## nickel (Sep 29, 2015)

Το παλιότερο και κλασικό πια μεταφραστικό λάθος που έχω δει σε μενού (παραθαλάσσιας ταβέρνας της Αττικής) είναι το Third Accusation — δεν θυμάμαι, μπορεί να ήταν και Second Accusation, όχι η μετάφραση του μενού πάντως.

Βοηθήστε με όμως να καταλάβω τα _grass hill_ και _boorish omelette_.


----------



## pontios (Sep 29, 2015)

nickel said:


> Βοηθήστε με όμως να καταλάβω τα _grass hill_ και _boorish omelette_.



Ομελέτα χωριάτικη, ίσως, για το boorish omelette;

φαγώσιμο χόρτο του βουνού .. for grass hill?


----------



## nickel (Sep 29, 2015)

Και το grass hill, χόρτα του βουνού; :)


----------



## pontios (Sep 29, 2015)

I just posted the same, above, nickel! :huh: So it must be right.


----------



## SBE (Sep 29, 2015)

Η ομελέτα του αγροίκου;
Mπα αλλού θα είναι το λάθος, όχι στη μετάφραση. Μήπως κανένα autocorrect φταίει;


----------



## Palavra (Sep 29, 2015)

Κάποτε μου έδωσε ο ξάδερφος μιας φίλης να επιμεληθώ το μενού του εστιατορίου του που το είχε μεταφράσει στα αγγλικά ο ίδιος, υποθέτω επειδή ήταν πολύ εύκολο και πού να πληρώνεις τώρα μεταφραστή (τώρα που το σκέφτομαι, εντελώς μεταφραστικό κλισέ). Από το αγγλικό μενού λοιπόν πληροφορήθηκα ότι το εστιατόριο διέθετε ωραιότατα *red garbage* και κάνα δυο άλλα μαργαριτάρια που δε θυμάμαι, μου είχε βγει το μάτι με το πρώτο και δεν κατάφερα να τα μάθω.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 29, 2015)

Αγροτική ομελέτα υπάρχει, πάντως. Αγροτική > της αγροικίας > του αγροίκου, ο.ε.δ.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 29, 2015)

Πάντως το Google Translate δίνει μετάφραση για το boor και χωριάτης. Άρα προς τα κει πάει η δουλειά, χωριάτικη ομελέτα.


----------



## Earion (Sep 29, 2015)

Νομίζω και το salad farmer της ανδαλουσιάνικης κουζίνας σαν τη δική μας χωριάτικη θα 'ναι. Farmer's salad.


----------



## SBE (Sep 29, 2015)

H αγροτική ή χωριάτικη ομελέτα τί περιλαμβάνει; Δεν την έχω ξανακούσει.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 29, 2015)

http://www.homefood.gr/recipes/recipe.asp?cat=19&id=1052
http://www.yiannislucacos.gr/recipe/proino/3208/omeleta-horiatiki#.VgqOouyqpBc

Γενικά τείνουν να ονομάζουν "χωριάτικη" την ομελέτα που περιέχει και διάφορα άλλα υλικά εκτός από τα αυγά, όπως πατάτες, φέτα, πιπεριές, κρεμμύδια.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 29, 2015)

Κλαίω... :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

...άχ Εαρίωνα να 'χεις καλό παλικάρι μου! Μου έφτιαξες τη μέρα.


----------



## nickel (Sep 29, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> Γενικά τείνουν να ονομάζουν "χωριάτικη" την ομελέτα που περιέχει και διάφορα άλλα υλικά εκτός από τα αυγά, όπως πατάτες, φέτα, πιπεριές, κρεμμύδια.



Α, μάλιστα, είναι η ομελέτα που φτιάχνω εγώ. :)


----------

